# Nail Trimming - scared to do it myself



## FrancoD13

Hi,

I have to admit, I'm scared of trying to trim my 4mos toe nails. I've been playing with his feet, toes, ears and teeth since he was a puppy, but he still squirms sometimes. 

When he was younger and on a visit to the vet, they showed me how to cut them and Bryce squirmed and wiggled to the point it took two people to hold him down.

I tried myself one night when he was sleeping and that worked ok, but his nails are dark and i can't see the quick and am very nervous about trimming them myself.

Any tricks or suggestions? I'm honestly contemplating paying the $10 to get them done each time.


----------



## redbirddog

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/08/art-of-nail-trimming.html

It is funny. After a few years of doing this on the same rug in the same place with treats, I plug the dremel in and just sit there. First Bailey comes over and hands me his left paw, then right and then rolls over in my lap so I can do the back two. He does this now with only light prompts.

Chloe's nails are so small she just starts on her back in my lap.

RBD


----------



## threefsh

Use a dremel! We've been dremeling Riley's nails ever since she was tiny and have never hit the quick. We use it on Cooper and he doesn't mind it either.

My mom's chihuahuas (who HATE having their nails clipped) both sat very calmly while we dremeled their nails. My mom was shocked, but I explained that the dremel is a very natural sensation for the pups if done right and doesn't cause any discomfort.


----------



## harrigab

No chance of a dremmel with Ruby, I have an oscillating multi tool (a Fein) and she hates it. I've never clipped her nails yet either although they don't appear to be long.


----------



## MilesMom

Agree! Use the dremel! If I can do it, anyone can do it! I was scared as well but our breeder had my husband and I both dremel our puppy's nails before we took him home and it's really easy! Start soon so your puppy gets used to it!


----------



## adrino

Elza hates the nail cutting... 

I was just wondering, could I use a human small nail dremel what usually nail technicians use? Maybe it's not too noisy?
Is there a special dremel for dogs nails? 

I use clippers if I can get hold of her paw...

I tried to desensitise her but she hates me holding or touching her front paws. I touch them every day and still... Even the treats don't make any difference...


----------



## littlelulu

Yes, I agree with those above that suggested a dremel! We use the regular classic plug-in variable speed dremel tool (on a lower setting) and just use the sand paper barrel attachments. I don't think a lot of the pet specific ones are powerful enough. Lulu is like RBD's dogs in that she just walks up and lays back and get the nails done. Super easy. She gets a bit of cheese after each paw is done. If you hold their paw nice and firmly (but gently) while dremeling, it reduces the vibration and they don't mind it as much. Takes some work to get there, but it's worth it and saves money in the long term.


----------



## redrover

Jasper's nails are done with a dremel. I used whatever one is made by Dremel for pet grooming--it works great, and there's plenty of power on the "low" setting. I think it was like, $25 on Amazon.

Read tutorials or watch videos on how to introduce the dremel to your dog, and then how to properly do his nails with it (it can produce a lot of heat, so you don't want to stay on one nail for more than a few seconds). I thought it would take a couple of weeks, but after about two days Jasper was letting me dremel his nails. Your mileage may vary, of course. It can take awhile for them to get used to the noise and the vibration.

I do have a light source behind his nails, like a flashlight. You don't need it to see the quick on white nails, but it does make it easier to see how close you are to it. If you are doing black nails, I once saw a tip that the dog's nail changes color as you get closer to the quick. If you scroll down on this page (http://www.vetmed.wsu.edu/ClientED/dog_claws.aspx) they have some examples.

*adrino*, when you touch her paws, do you just sort of do it randomly? I hold Jasper's paws a lot when we're just sitting on the couch watching TV. Or do you go into it all business-like? If so, you might try "sneak-attacking" her with some paw handling.


----------



## adrino

*redrover* I just touch it randomly whenever she's sleeping around me or I'm giving her a rub. Sometimes I just put my hand on it and leave it. She will wake up from a deep sleep if I do it too long...
She knows the paw command and doesn't mind it. Like that I can even push her nails out but as soon as I would try to touch her nails she would pull it away. She gets really suspicious... 
I do the same with the nails, I touch them, rub them when I can. 

If I show her the clippers she will sniff it and lick it so I can't really say she's scared of it.


----------



## Mileysmom

Miley hates manicure and we have to wrestle her down to trim her nails. Probably she had a traumatic experience at the breeder.
We tried literally everything to make it easy for her but no avail.

She like to take showers, even loves her ears cleaned but when it comes the nail thing she freaks out.

I can touch, rub her paws and nails as much as I like..till she doesn't see the clipper then all **** break loose.


----------



## M. Somers

redrover said:


> Jasper's nails are done with a dremel. I used whatever one is made by Dremel for pet grooming--it works great, and there's plenty of power on the "low" setting. I think it was like, $25 on Amazon.
> 
> Read tutorials or watch videos on how to introduce the dremel to your dog, and then how to properly do his nails with it (it can produce a lot of heat, so you don't want to stay on one nail for more than a few seconds). I thought it would take a couple of weeks, but after about two days Jasper was letting me dremel his nails. Your mileage may vary, of course. It can take awhile for them to get used to the noise and the vibration.
> 
> I do have a light source behind his nails, like a LED flashlight[/color]. You don't need it to see the quick on white nails, but it does make it easier to see how close you are to it. If you are doing black nails, I once saw a tip that the dog's nail changes color as you get closer to the quick. If you scroll down on this page (http://www.vetmed.wsu.edu/ClientED/dog_claws.aspx) they have some examples.
> 
> *adrino*, when you touch her paws, do you just sort of do it randomly? I hold Jasper's paws a lot when we're just sitting on the couch watching TV. Or do you go into it all business-like? If so, you might try "sneak-attacking" her with some paw handling.


As like you i am also using anything that is require for the job and it really take some times..


----------



## texasred

With mine I started young, holding and playing with their feet. If they try and pull a foot away, I apply slight pressure. As soon as they quit pulling I release the pressure but still hold the paw. Then I transfer that knowledge over to trimming nails.
The pressure is just a slight squeeze of the paw with my hand. It's just enough to be uncomfortable, and should never cause pain to the pup.


----------



## Rudy

Make all of these needs fun never just a project and they feel your fear or lack of trust in these 

Nails, teeth, ears they jump up to get some ;D

speak soft smile miles

they get it

as day 1 I rewarded the action if there reaction was to serve them my Dad

(Trust is great respect)  on you they give and need

If you earn it

This is just after teeth, nails and ears and eyes


----------



## lonestar

If your pup is uncomfortable with the whole concept of nail clipping, then the noise and extra time that goes along with the Dremel will push him right over the edge! 

Get one of those specialized doggie nail clippers, they look like pliers with an "O" and a razor at the end which cuts the nail off in one quick, silent shot.

You want to start off by getting him comfortable with being held securely and touching/holding his paws and individual nails. Then, you want to move on slowly to cutting maybe one or two nails. Lots of praise, make it as non threatening as possible, and move on slowly to the other nails with time.


----------



## Gracesmom

Franco, 
I feel your pain. It takes two of us to cut our pups' nails. My husband puts a flashlight behind their nails and then he can see the quick. Don't know if that will work for you, but give it a try. My pups were way too anxious over the dremel also. Good luck!


----------



## redbirddog

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2013/05/trimming-baileys-nails-video.html

Here is a video I made of trimming Bailey's nails. Patience and persistence and a whole bunch of yummy treats!

Here is the You Tube version

http://youtu.be/9RRIlgYr1zY

RBD


----------



## MCD

I have just cut Dharma's nails with toe nail clippers. The breeder started this and she is pretty cool with it. I have 2 cats, 2 guinea pigs and a Vizsla puppy. We purchased a Pedi Paws nail trimmer. I have yet to get the time to try it on the bigger animals.


----------



## MilesMom

RDB, that is amazing. Wish my dogs were this well behaved for nail time.

For some reason Miles' nails grow very quickly. I like to trim them every week, it's just such a nightmare I dread it. Took a week off this weekend but did the puppy's as his nails are growing like crazy and I want him to get used to the dremel. Maybe I will try sitting on the ground with Miles and feeding him treats while my husband dremels. Both dogs bark when we do it, despite not hitting the nerve ending.


----------



## Ksana

Dremel is a live saver for me as well. I started to introduce our puppy to it the next day he arrived to our home.


----------



## MCD

Tried using the Pedipaws. is very quiet and works on the same principles as the dremmel. AM I BAD! I have been under so much stress with everything else that Dharma has been putting me through that I caved in and had her nails done at the groomers at Petsmart when we were there on Saturday. I am not going to cop out on cutting nails as I do the cats and the GPs frequently with clippers or am trying to do the pedipaws. But my time and patience have been very thin lately.


----------



## tech_dog

Based on advice from this forum, I started getting our 8 week old puppy comfortable with a Dremel as soon as I got her home. I'd run it at low speed, not even touch her nails with it, and give her treats as I waved it near her feet. Over several weeks I slowly ramped up the contact until I got to the point where I was getting the trimming done.

We're not quite as smooth as redbirddog, but when I get the Dremel and rev it up, Terra will come running and put out a paw. She'll sometimes half pull back when I'm working her nails, kind of like a little kid who's trying to be brave but doesn't quite have the nerve. I just take my time and let her pull back when she needs to, and she'll send the paw back for the finish when she works up the courage. I figure that's not bad for 16 weeks old, and she gets a treat after each successful paw.


----------

